

When it comes to privacy, proof is better than promise. - vrypan
http://the.longaccess.com/blog/2013/10/24/when-it-comes-to-privacy-proof-is-better-than-promise/

======
swordswinger12
I applaud their commitment to privacy, and this is definitely a step in the
right direction. However, their pledge to publish the client app's source code
seems pretty meaningless for proving privacy unless all their users plan on
compiling from source. How do their users know a pre-compiled binary doesn't
have a backdoor?

~~~
vrypan
The source code is in Python. Any user who is really concerned about the
privacy of their data, should install directly from source. Or, use a trusted
distributor: for example, if the client is distributed as part of a Linux
distribution.

Disclaimer: I'm the founder of Longaccess.

~~~
swordswinger12
You could also figure out a deterministic build and publish a checksum. That
would assuage concerns about backdoors without forcing everybody to compile
from source.

------
vazelina
This would be a good way to look at the Dropbox/DMCA issue.
[http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/30/how-dropbox-knows-when-
your...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/30/how-dropbox-knows-when-youre-
sharing-copyrighted-stuff-without-actually-looking-at-your-stuff/)

